# [UK, London] - Pure SSD / SAS Cloud VPS 55% off for life! From just £4.5/mo from Clouvider



## Clouvider-Dom (Jul 28, 2015)

*Clouvider’s PURE SSD / SAS Cloud Servers* give you the highest levels of performance and reliability with full root access to give you unparalleled control.

Your Cloud Server will be housed in a *London*Virtus 1 datacentre with excellent network connectivity. We offer *100% SLA for Network, Power and Environment.*

Your Cloud server will use enterprise-class Dell hardware which is packed with processing power, RAM and disk space to handle even the most resource-intensive needs.

*24/7/365 *phone and e-mail *customer support *is available, with *24/7 monitoring *and *on-site technicians *to swiftly take care of any issues.

*55% OFF PURE SSD / SAS CLOUD SERVERS FOR LIFE*

Cloud VPS which ticks every box:

KVM Virtualisation powered by *OnApp*
*High Availability with Auto Fail-over and Distributed Storage*
World-class speed and resources
*100% Network/Power/Environment SLA *with daily backups for your peace of mind
Based in a *UK, London*datacentre with UK engineers on hand
*Fully scalable *to quickly adapt to resource demands
*A 30 day money-back guarantee – try us with zero risk*
Packed with the latest features
*24/7 support available with full root access for total control*

Clouvider unmanaged VPS gives you full control of a virtual private server hosted in the cloud, so you get the redundancy of cloud hosting with the speed and performance of a Dedicated Server.

*Today we offer 55% discount for life! Please enter the code '75EZEJKV7F' at checkout to claim this offer. Prices start at just £4.50 a month after discount! *_(1 GBP = 1.51 USD, that's just 6.79 USD a month!)_

*To browse our Cloud VPS offer and to place an order please visit **Our Cloud VPS website*

For more information please visit our website at https://www.clouvider.co.ukhttps://www.clouvider.co.uk.

*DEDICATED SERVERS FROM JUST £19.99 !*

*Looking for a Dedicated Server? Click here to browse our SALE stock!*

*Looking for more discount? Enter 'QYT4JI41YC' at check out for additional 40% off in the first month! You can have your own Dedicated Server in London from just £29.99 a month! *_(1 GBP = 1.51 USD, that's just 44.39 USD a month!)_

The above prices are exclusive of VAT. Appropriate tax rate will be used depending on Customer type and Country. Customers from outside of the European Union or

Customers who provide a valid EU VAT number are exempt from VAT.

This offer is valid until 30th August 2015. The offer is subject to availability. Promotional stock is limited - order now to avoid disappointed!

If you have any questions, please contact us at https://www.clouvider.co.uk/contact-us[/URL].https://www.clouvider.co.uk/contact-us.

Recent review from our Customer: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/55920/clouvider/p1[/url]http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/55920/clouvider/p1

Thank you.


----------

